# App pour charger des video youtube et les convertir en mp4



## roquebrune (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour

Quelle app permet de charger des video de youtube et de les avoir en mp4 ?

merci


----------



## peyret (13 Octobre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Quelle app permet de charger des video de youtube et de les avoir en mp4 ?
> 
> merci



Ici en ligne —> https://www.clipconverter.cc/fr/

(et pour ceux qui veulent compresser leur .pdf, etc....  https://www.ilovepdf.com/fr)


----------



## ScapO (13 Octobre 2019)

Slt,
une autre solution des fois que :
tu supprimes le ube de "youtube" que tu remplaces par 10
tu pars donc de ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVIQSXNKK04 transformé en cela https://www.youtu10.com/watch?v=RVIQSXNKK04


----------



## roquebrune (13 Octobre 2019)

merci


----------



## roquebrune (13 Octobre 2019)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> une autre solution des fois que :
> tu supprimes le ube de "youtube" que tu remplaces par 10
> tu pars donc de ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVIQSXNKK04 transformé en cela https://www.youtu10.com/watch?v=RVIQSXNKK04


genial ! je ne connaissais pas
merci


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2019)

Le coup du 10, ça ne marche pas, du moins chez moi.


----------



## peyret (13 Octobre 2019)

Sur Firefox 69 fonctionne....


----------



## roquebrune (13 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Le coup du 10, ça ne marche pas, du moins chez moi.


oui bizarrement ils demandent de coller une url alors qu'ils l'ont deja

iConv est bien mais on ne peut pas coller une URL


----------



## CBi (13 Octobre 2019)

Pour moi, Clipgrab est l'outil idéal, mais sur Mac... pas sur iPad !


----------



## roquebrune (13 Octobre 2019)

CBi a dit:


> Pour moi, Clipgrab est l'outil idéal.


mais pas pour ipad
pour mac j'ai deja macx video converter pro


----------



## ScapO (13 Octobre 2019)

@gwen,

Pourtant cela fonctionne bien

Une "variante" des fois que cela fonctionne chez toi
Tu supprimes le ube en ne le remplaçant par rien du tout pour arriver à cela
https://yout.com/video/RVIQSXNKK04/


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2019)

C'est peut être une astuce qui marche pour certaines vidéo et pas d'autres.


----------



## ScapO (13 Octobre 2019)

Re,
si tu veux mettre un lien vers une vidéo qui bloque de ton côté , pas de problème...


----------

